
Ask HN: Should criminals be publicly shamed? - sidyapa
With the #metoo movement, everyday people are being accused and exposed on social media, what do you think about that? Should the accused be publicly shamed?<p>P.S. - I am in favor of public shaming them
======
throwaway5250
Depends. Are you trying to improve the behavior of bad actors? Or scare randos
away from acting badly? And how much do you worry about false-positives and
out-of-proportion punishment?

Myself, I think it's starting to look a bit like that short story, The
Lottery. I just assume that I will be (falsely) accused sooner or later, and
plan accordingly.

------
thedevindevops
Are you advocating a guilty-until-proven-innocent stance?

